# A3 Sportback SLine TDI and Quattro version



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew if Audi (and when) are going to release a SLINE version of the Sportback and if they are going todo Quattro versions for the TDI SLINE (3 door and 5)?

Many thanks
Drew


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

I spoke to Audi CS recently and they had no news on quattro TDI nor any immenent power increase, but there is always something on the horizon, so I have taken the plunge and ordered a 3dr TDI S-Line DSG.

Just hope it does rattle my fillings and no snow this winter


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

According to the price list there is a Sline colour of Avus silver but the brochures dont mention this S-Line spec at all.

What S-Line ??


----------



## T_Rifles (May 2, 2004)

For 3 door, June 2004 Brochure and Price List has details and I think the audi configurator does aswell.

But basically details say it is Sport plus 18 wheels, black headlining, illuminated vanity mirrors, perforated leather steering wheel, roof mounted spoiler, leather and cloth seats, piano finish inlays. Also Avus Silver and Misano Red available, some s-line badges. The brochure seems to imply the suspension may be even lower than the sport model.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I see in the 3 door version yes but I hadn't seen it in the sportback range (5 door)


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Just got an email from audi today saying they are going to add Quattro to diesel range next year, but as usually no confirmed dates :?


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

DXN said:


> I see in the 3 door version yes but I hadn't seen it in the sportback range (5 door)


Here you go..S-line Sportback









http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=a3&Number=233043&fpart=1&PHPSESSID=


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

3.2 DSG Quattro Sportback at Munich airport on display......so there is your answer - for Germany at least!

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

My next question is...

2.0 TDi A3 Sportback Quattro (6 Speed Manual) - now, where is that???

Also, APR, could they chip it???

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

have it on authority that the TDi Q will be available late next year, in germany at least.


----------



## max_b (Mar 1, 2003)

s-line sportback will definately be available to order very soon, 
current details of s-line sportback show it either being available with quatro or dsg...

prices tbc, but also a choice of alternative 18" wheel available instead of the rs6 look


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

S-Line is an option pack.

A3 Sportback is only available in FWD TDi version at the moment, and you can only get the 2.0FSi in FWD config, no Quattro, with the 2.0TFSi avaiable in DSG 6 speed or Quattro, but no 6 speed manual FWD. kinda screwy to me!?!

Jae


----------

